# £230-£250 on a MTB



## jarlrmai (18 Oct 2014)

Won't be on the trails, will be a winter bike and a replacement for my cheap single speed that's too hard on my knees up hills and has a dodgy crank and bad brakes.

Want a hardtail and not too bothered about front sus, it tends to be a weak point in cheaper bikes.

Commute is only 3 miles a day, I already own a carbon fiber road bike (Spesh with 105)

Never bought a MTB

Options so far

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...mited-edition-mens-27-5-hybrid-bike-2015#tab3
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-500-mountain-bike-id_8293150.html

Other ideas?

TIA.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Won't be on the trails, will be a winter bike and a replacement for my cheap single speed that's too hard on my knees up hills and has a dodgy crank and bad brakes.
> 
> Want a hardtail and not too bothered about front sus, it tends to be a weak point in cheaper bikes.
> 
> ...


It's not a mtb and a bit over budget but I think the Charge Grater makes a perfect commuter bike. Single front chainring and 8 speed cassette with a great range so nice and low maintentance too.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/charge-grat...360606351&ci_src=18615224&ci_sku=5360606351uk


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Oct 2014)

I was thinking a MTB cos then I have opportunity to go on dodgy canal paths etc with my dad.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Oct 2014)

2nd hand? we have picked up to very decent bikes for that money... both off cc... one 18 months old and the other 2.5yrs old. neither needed anything doing to them other than adding studded tyres in the winter for snow and ice.


----------



## Exile (18 Oct 2014)

A little bit out of your price range, but this is a bargain spec for the price: http://www.decathlon.co.uk/hoprider-500-city-hybrid-bike-id_8222609.html

Dynamo hub and lights, mudguards and a rear rack for under £280. I bought the same bike about a year ago (except it was called the Nework 5 then) and it's been a good workhorse. It does look a bit 'Dutch', but don't let the styling fool, it can still put out a nice turn of speed given half the chance. I've used it day in, day out since then and it's taken all terrain without issue. I'll admit to changing a lot of the bits on it, but that's more a reflection on me tinkering for the sake of tinkering rather than the quality of the bike.


----------



## surfdude (18 Oct 2014)

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cannondale-...m_content=17-10-2014&utm_campaign=EnduraOffer


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Oct 2014)

Bloody bikes, there's always something tempting just over what you were going to spend.


----------



## timscarrera (18 Oct 2014)

I was just looking at the Carrera axle myself today. 
My budget is 250.


----------



## Saluki (18 Oct 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Bloody bikes, there's always something tempting just over what you were going to spend.


Haggle


----------



## sgl5gjr (22 Oct 2014)

Rockriders are great for the money....mines a year old now and taken a beating...came with altus groupset and SRAM 8 speed cassette.... I use it commuting and off the beaten track.....Mam Tor this weekend is pencilled in...one thing for sure Decathlon have huge purchasing power for decent components... And in their home country France they are massive...


----------



## Cycleops (22 Oct 2014)

Second hand is the way to go with that sort of budget. There are loads of non suspension bikes out there from the nineties or round about. Cheap enough to spend a few bob on if anything needs doing. I bought this lovely Trek composite not so long ago, same as this one:


​


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Oct 2014)

Thanks, the issue is there are not lots of good second hand bikes around here, I've tried They are either kids bikes or double suspension supermarket bikes that are falling apart.

I got the Carrera just setting it up for tomorrow.


----------



## sheffgirl (3 Nov 2014)

The Rock rider is good, I've done 4000+ miles on mine, only issue I have is its a bit twitchy on loose ground.


----------

